# Cleaning self?



## Erica (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here, so sorry if I posted this in the wrong section!

I got my hedgie Precious about a month ago, and she is about five months old herself. Recently, I had been watching her in her cage, and I noticed her doing something that struck me as odd. She drank a bit of her water, and then rolled over onto her side and began cleaning herself - almost in the same fashion as a cat would clean herself. 

I've been trying to search for information on self-cleaning, but I can only find information on self-anointing. Basically, all I'm wondering is if hedgehogs do, in fact, clean themselves.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I can't answer your question but I have the same name as you! Sorry, I just thought that that was exciting.


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha! Erica's unite!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Yessss!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi ^-^ Sometimes my hedgie, Kashi, cleans himself too, but mainly just his belly and his feet. I'm not sure if he's actually cleaning his belly or... ahem... having his "boy time" @[email protected] but he definitely cleans his feet 

So yeah, I think hedgies clean themselves ^-^


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like she's self anointing  something that all hedgies do.


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2010)

Shae, thanks for the response! Yes, Precious cleans her feet - and actually, she's quite immaculate. She usually cleans her poopy feet pretty well, which is a bonus for me!

Larry, this is definitely something different from self-anointing.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi is not very good at cleaning his feet, but he tries :lol:
He's actually fairly clean on his wheel so usually it's not too bad to begin with, but yup 
I'm pretty sure hedgehogs clean themselves somewhat


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything off with my hedgie! Thanks


----------

